# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Toàn tập Sổ tay công nghệ chế tạo máy

## bkna_x7

Dành cho các anh em chuyên nghành chế tạo máy cũng như các anh em muốn tìm hiểu hoặc liên quan cơ khí chế tạo. :Smile:  

Đây là tập sổ tay CNCTM gồm có 3 tập.

Mọi người tải về tham khảo nhé  :Wink:

----------


## bkna_x7

Là thành viên mới nên mình cần 2 post mới thêm được link

----------


## bkna_x7

Tập 1: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4p...c3TVlMd0U/view
http://megaurl.in/kdORKiU1 .

            Link dự phòng: http://123link.pw/5fe3v

Tập 2: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4p...4tRlhIU28/view
http://megaurl.in/PVdIFE .

            Link dự phòng: http://123link.pw/UFhBAh

Tập 3: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4p...FZR3Y1VVU/view
http://megaurl.in/pc2NtAPI .

            Link dự phòng: http://123link.pw/HbwEGU7H

Tks mọi người. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

elenercom, zentic

----------


## Gamo

Sao bạn ko post link trực tiếp mà post qua mấy cái quảng cáo kiếm tiền thế? Click vào, quảng cáo ko nói, nó còn dụ cài phần mềm/extension rồi ăn cắp thông tin, tiền bạc anh em làm sao?

PS: mình edit lại bài bạn, post link trực tiếp cho mọi người thuận tiện, tránh bị dụ cài mấy phần mềm

----------

CKD, huyquynhbk, khoa.address, QuyND, TigerHN, Tuấn

----------

